# Why I am no longer 'Prespastor'



## Robert Truelove (Mar 6, 2008)

To clear up any confusion...I have asked to have my username changed from 'Prespastor' to 'Robert Truelove' because my church voted last Lord's Day to leave our denomination (Covenant Presbyterian Church). This means I am no longer a presbyterian pastor (technically now I'm an Independent) thus the reason for the change.

We left due to our growing convictions against paedocommunion. The denomination has an open policy on the subject (allowing each session to determine whether or not they will allow for the practice of paedocommunion). 

I believe our departure was gracious and in order on both the part of Christ Reformed Church and the Presbytery. 

Rather than now calling ourselves 'Independent', we have adopted the phrase 'Unaffiliated But Interdependent'. For those interested in what we mean by that, go to Christ Reformed Church | Denominational Affiliation.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2008)

May the Lord continue to guide you.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 6, 2008)

turmeric said:


> May the Lord continue to guide you.





And especially that He will guide you to a more faithful denomination. I do hope that your congregation does not desire to stay independent (no offence to any independents on the PB!).


----------



## Robert Truelove (Mar 6, 2008)

While we have not ruled out joining another denomination, we will be moving very slowly in that regards. 



greenbaggins said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > May the Lord continue to guide you.
> ...


----------



## KMK (Mar 6, 2008)

As an indy myself, I share your burden brother! To join or not to join, that is the question! We have been toying with the idea of association with a group, but that group just sent us a flyer saying that at their next conference, they will feature a speaker from the Emergent Church movement! Oh, well. I think you are wise to move slowly.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 6, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I do hope that your congregation does not desire to stay independent (no offence to any independents on the PB!).


----------



## PastorTim (Mar 6, 2008)

check this out



http://evangelicalassociation.com

a post-denominational movement; an association of churches, if you will


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes, and may our Lord guide your congregation as you consider what future direction to take.


----------



## elnwood (Mar 6, 2008)

Is "independent" and "presbyterian" mutually exclusive? I know of several "presbyterian" churches that are independent but are ruled by a local assembly presbyters.

Independent Presbyterian Church
BETHEL | HOUSTON, TEXAS | BETHELIPC.ORG
Community Presbyterian Church in Tyler, Texas - CPCTyler.com
http://www.ipcsav.org/


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert Truelove said:


> Rather than now calling ourselves 'Independent', we have adopted the phrase 'Unaffiliated But Interdependent'. For those interested in what we mean by that, go to Christ Reformed Church | Denominational Affiliation.


...and while you're there, give a listen to a sermon he recently preached called The True Riches of Christ. I listened to it today while at work...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2008)

elnwood said:


> Is "independent" and "presbyterian" mutually exclusive? I know of several "presbyterian" churches that are independent but are ruled by a local assembly presbyters.
> 
> Independent Presbyterian Church
> BETHEL | HOUSTON, TEXAS | BETHELIPC.ORG
> ...



Presbyterian usually refers to a form of government so it's probably more accurate to refer to independent Church's that confess a Reformed Confession as congregational. Congregationalists were on the WCF committee so that's not unheard of.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 6, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > May the Lord continue to guide you.
> ...



Offence taken.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Mar 7, 2008)

On that point...I would have a problem with saying that our form of church government is now 'congregational'. What congregationalism typically communicates these days is church order by mob rule (no offense to fellow pb congregationalists).

We are very decidedly an elder governed church. That doesn't mean that we would never allow for a vote regarding big decisions, but even then, it is more of a way for the elders to make sure there is unity in the church before moving forward with something.

There are two exceptions to the above. In our church, the congregation has direct jurisdiction over the approval of candidates (selected by the Session) for church office (elders & deacons). Also, excommunication is viewed as a congregational affair and the church must vote to excommunicate a member (as a check on this, the Session retains the power to dismiss a member, even if the church votes against excommunication). This was our policy even as a Presbyterian church, we simply would made the congregation the jury in local cases of adjudication.



SemperFideles said:


> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> > Is "independent" and "presbyterian" mutually exclusive? I know of several "presbyterian" churches that are independent but are ruled by a local assembly presbyters.
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2008)

elnwood said:


> Is "independent" and "presbyterian" mutually exclusive? I know of several "presbyterian" churches that are independent but are ruled by a local assembly presbyters.
> 
> Independent Presbyterian Church
> BETHEL | HOUSTON, TEXAS | BETHELIPC.ORG
> ...



Often, such congregations probably maintain the Presbyterian name out of tradition unless they are seeking to eventually affiliate with a Presbyterian church.


----------

